# Senior Golden sleeping problems



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My old girl started getting bladder infections but we had no idea until we would notice blood or strong odor. Eventually just having her urine cultured often.
She didn't seem to need to go out a lot but would at times be up and down.
We also wondered if at times if she was having dementia at night but she was deaf a d the vet felt like staring certain directions was related to that. 
I would ask for something more in depth, urine cultures a good look at her teeth. Anything that could cause pain.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

If you have ruled out any medical issue perhaps there is an anxiety component. There are homeopathic options for that, such as "Rescue Remedy," or you can discuss with your vet a brief trial of an anxiolytic for your girl to see if it helps.


----------



## CheekyPetz (Mar 16, 2021)

I agree with OscarsDad, Rescue Remedy can work very well in these situations. I had a similar situation with my Shandy and wouldn't hesitate to use it again.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

My Golden will be 16 in May and he sometimes has woken in the night and wandered around and around...

What helped us was making sure to give him a pain pill (Carprofen) with his evening meal to be certain he is comfortable and pain free AND taking him outside for a walk before bedtime. With 20 minutes of walking and sniffing things, he is content to settle down and sleep. As they become seniors, many dogs sleep a lot more during the day, so come night time they have that extra energy and want to move around. A little exercise before bed solved our problem.

I've heard of Rescue Remedy and it sounds promising if your girl has anxiety or some dementia.

Please give Maggie a nice ear scratch from me. Seniors are just the best! 💕


----------

